# Help with Testors color



## Army14Bravo (Aug 17, 2022)

Guys
I am having a major problem. I am in the process of building an old Matchbox 1/32 scale SBD. I intended to finish this in late 1940 overall Testors FS36495 Light gray. I have one bottle. There is quite a lot of surface on this finished model to paint (airbrush). Plus, I have a Tamiya 1/48 SBD and F4F that I was going to finish with the same paint.
Problem is, I can't find this paint anywhere. Most people that had it don't have it any more. Anyone have any idea where I could get two more bottles. That would do the job.
I really appreciate any help.
Cheers
14B
PS I'm in Oklahoma


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)

Is that an enamel? What Testors number it is?


----------



## Ralph Haus (Aug 17, 2022)

Army14Bravo said:


> Guys
> I am having a major problem. I am in the process of building an old Matchbox 1/32 scale SBD. I intended to finish this in late 1940 overall Testors FS36495 Light gray. I have one bottle. There is quite a lot of surface on this finished model to paint (airbrush). Plus, I have a Tamiya 1/48 SBD and F4F that I was going to finish with the same paint.
> Problem is, I can't find this paint anywhere. Most people that had it don't have it any more. Anyone have any idea where I could get two more bottles. That would do the job.
> I really appreciate any help.
> ...


Would not FS36495 be the same color across manufacturer lines? There are offerings for this by Model Master, Mr. Color, and others. Or are you insistent on using Testors? Many are Acrylic, but one from Hobbytown is enamel. See link Testors MM FS36495 1/2oz Light Gray [TES1732]


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)

Yes Ralph .. you are right . Therfore I have asked abou the additional data for the colour. Also I think the the Model Master is the same coat, A14B needs. 
I have the same link you posted above ..









Testors MM FS36495 1/2oz Light Gray [TES1732]


TES1732




www.hobbytown.com





Judging their addresses there shouldn't be a trouble to purchase ..






Contact Us - HobbyTown







www.hobbytown.com


----------



## Ralph Haus (Aug 17, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Yes Ralph .. you are right . Therfore I have asked abou the additional data for the colour. Also I think the the Model Master is the same coat needed.
> I have the same link you posted above ..
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem with the Model Master paint is that one must buy from the store in person. Being in OK there are Hobbytowns in some of the major cities there (Tulsa, Norman and Edmond).


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)

I see. But there are phone numbers and it may be worth to call them and check on the possible buying ways. But , of course it is always possibe to switch to another kind of colours. There is really a number of brands to use.


----------



## Casor (Aug 22, 2022)

Attd is a color cross ref chart for the Fed Std colors. It's a bit out of date and whoever put this together didn't have the foresight to list the FS#'s in numerical sequence. Nevertheless, FS36495 is shown about halfway down and there are a couple of options from other paint manufacturers. Gray is also easy make so you may want to find some MM black and white and go from there.


----------



## Casor (Aug 22, 2022)

Showing some stock here....








LIGHT GRAY (FS36495) Enamel 14.7ml


Model Masters US Federal Standard Paint. If you like using enamel paints then these are the ones for you. A great range of accurate Federal Standard colours are available for all your modern military aircraft and vehicles. If you don't see a colour in our range, just ask and we'll chase it up...




newenglandmodelsandhobbies.com.au





Acrylic sucks, but one shown here in FS36495


https://www.narrowgaugemodeling.com/model-master/


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 23, 2022)

Testor’s Model Master line of enamels disappeared from the market after rustoleum bought the manufacturer. Four years ago? But i’m not exactly sure of timeline. Some stock for limited colors is sometimes available on evilbay, but its tough to guess which paints will be available. Acrylics are ok, unless you’re masking. They just don’t have the adhesion of enamels.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 24, 2022)

I have no problems masking acrylics which I use exclusively. If you want a non-acrylic paint, look for AK Real Color, Mr. Hobby, Hataka, or True North Paints


----------



## at6 (Aug 24, 2022)

Hobby Town here closed down and then was re-opened but when I was in there recently I was very disappointed. No selection of paints worth mentioning.


----------

